# Where can i get a CC jersey?



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2013)

Heard about the CC jerseys but can't find where to buy them on the site? Any guidance on how to get one?


----------



## G3CWI (25 Jul 2013)

They are out of stock until Shaun does some more.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2013)

Shaun please please please can you make some more jerseys?  soon


----------



## Flossyrockstar (25 Jul 2013)

+1


----------



## Shaun (25 Jul 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have the time to put an order together at the moment. I'll give you a shout when I do.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2013)

Many thanks . I'm not really into labels but I want to see the confused reaction from all the " froomie wannabes" that cycle my routes.


----------



## Shaun (25 Jul 2013)

There are a couple of bits left from the previous order: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2012-cyclechat-tried-on-kit-sale.117232/


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jul 2013)

Given the mess the manufacturer made of the sizing on last years order I can understand Shaun's reluctance to run another order off. It took months to get sorted last time. I guess all the small returns have been sold or sent back to the manufacturer now?

Just to wet your appetite (or put you off completely ) Here's a pic of me in my way-too-tight original shirt -





I should be wearing my less snug replacement on a 100 mile ride to Southport on Sunday.

EDIT: Before anyone suggests it, that isn't my head photoshopped onto an athlete/models body. I really am that toned


----------



## Shaun (25 Jul 2013)

I'd post a picture of mine, but it currectly reads ... CCCccccyyyyccclllleeeeeCCChhhhaaaaaattttt across the front ... 

Once I'm cured of my cookie / dessert addiction I'll take another photo ...


----------



## Scoosh (25 Jul 2013)

... repeat as necessary ... 



How're you getting on now, @Shaun ?


----------



## Shaun (25 Jul 2013)

<--- still doing too much of this ... but I'm working on it ...


----------



## y2blade (25 Jul 2013)

+1 for one of these please.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Jul 2013)

Shaun said:


> <--- still doing too much of this ... but I'm working on it ...


 

Its ok to do this  shaun but you need to do more of this  particularly if you job involves sitting down.

I run my own computer business so spend a lot of my time sat down in front of computers so now I am trying to get out on my bike at least 4 times a week. Doesn't always work out but I am trying, as a result I am a lot fitter than I was 8 years ago when I was sitting on my arse and smoking 20 - 30 fags a day 

After all you don't want to do and colinj do you, no offence to colinj


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Jul 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Given the mess the manufacturer made of the sizing on last years order I can understand Shaun's reluctance to run another order off. It took months to get sorted last time. I guess all the small returns have been sold or sent back to the manufacturer now?
> 
> Just to wet your appetite (or put you off completely ) Here's a pic of me in my way-too-tight original shirt -
> 
> ...


 

@I like Skol Less snug replacement? The one you are wearing looks like the right size to me.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2013)

Race fit is what you call it. Looks fine.


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2013)

What happens if he needs to breath out though?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Its ok to do this  shaun but you need to do more of this  particularly if you job involves sitting down.
> 
> I run my own computer business so spend a lot of my time sat down in front of computers so now I am trying to get out on my bike at least 4 times a week. Doesn't always work out but I am trying, as a result I am a lot fitter than I was 8 years ago when I was sitting on my arse and smoking 20 - 30 fags a day
> 
> After all you don't want to do and colinj do you, no offence to colinj


Ha - I was just thinking _"too right"_ and then I came to the final paragraph! 

Seriously - you do *not* want to end up like me (or worse), and it is scary how easily it happens!


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> What happens if he needs to breath out though?


 
I just spat coffee all over my laptop!!! You're a marked man Potsy, just you wait till Sunday.....


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> Race fit is what you call it. Looks fine.


 

I'd have gone even tighter if possible  Cycling attire should be like a second skin


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I'd have gone even tighter if possible  Cycling attire should be like a second skin


 
If you are built like a whippet. Otherwise, large , flappy and covering stylie top is the order of the day 
@Shaun - do you do them in XXXXXXXXL fat barsteward size???? (for me that is)


----------



## DooDah (25 Jul 2013)

+1 for a jersey, maybe in different colours as well like YACF....................................oops I might regret that


----------



## tribanjules (25 Jul 2013)

+1 for jersey - will wear it on sponsored ride !


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2013)

DooDah said:


> +1 for a jersey, maybe in different colours as well like YACF....................................oops I might regret that


 

Saw one of these today,took me a while to work out what it was but it made me smile.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jul 2013)

I was driving my oldest son to a hospital appointment last Friday (burnt hand, it's a long story!) when he shouted "Dad, the guy cycling the other way had a CC shirt on like yours". I didn't see it (motorists don't see cyclists, obviously!) but he was adamant it was a CC shirt so if you were riding past Asda/Dales in the Longsight area at about 11am last Friday you were well and truly spotted


----------



## Scoosh (26 Jul 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I was driving my oldest son to a hospital appointment last Friday (burnt hand, it's a long story!) when he shouted "Dad, the guy cycling the other way had a CC shirt on like yours". I didn't see it (motorists don't see cyclists, obviously!) but he was adamant it was a CC shirt so if you were riding past Asda/Dales in the Longsight area at about 11am last Friday you were well and truly spotted


 
Must have been the CC KoM winner ... 




[ ... spotted ... ]


----------



## craigwend (28 Jul 2013)

Shaun said:


> I'd post a picture of mine, but it currectly reads ... CCCccccyyyyccclllleeeeeCCChhhhaaaaaattttt across the front ...
> 
> Once I'm cured of my cookie / dessert addiction I'll take another photo ...


 
The 'past' always haunts us.....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2013)

craigwend said:


> The 'past' always haunts us.....


 

Nice to see gaffer sticking to a well balanced diet, I can see 3 of his 5 a day in that lot; chocolate, ice cream and pastry.


----------



## yello (28 Jul 2013)

I have one available....

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-to-good-home-cc-short-sleeve-shirt-medium.136263/


----------



## GmanUK65 (29 Jul 2013)

I wouldn't mind one. PM me when the next batch is ready. Just out of interest, how much would they cost?


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice to see gaffer sticking to a well balanced diet, I can see 3 of his 5 a day in that lot; chocolate, ice cream and pastry.


 
The food was fantastic - _especially_ the Mr. Moos ice cream  - the indigestion on the ride back home, not so much ...


----------



## tribanjules (29 Jul 2013)

GmanUK65 said:


> I wouldn't mind one. PM me when the next batch is ready. Just out of interest, how much would they cost?


 
me too please !


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2013)

As Shaun said in an earlier post.
There are no plans to do more at the moment.
BUT check the *thread* for jerseys that are still available.


----------



## CafGriff (19 Aug 2013)

well !! If it's going to help me get a jersey 
I think the model looks ... looks .... um ... happy and snug!! 
I'll be up for one, if the price ( n size ) is right ..... Jersey, that is, not the model


----------

